# Who Use slip yoke



## Caddy-1991 (Mar 10, 2009)

hi
I do not know what is the best slip yoke 

blackmagic or empire custom

for cadillac driveshaft ?

and it's eassy to install the slip or hard ?

How is the installation of slip ?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

both company's do excellent work ive dealt with both either way youll be happy


installing is only a few bolts after you get it not to bad :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Caddy-1991_@Aug 23 2009, 09:10 PM~14858462
> *hi
> I do not know what is the best slip yoke
> 
> ...


Well if you are talkin about the spring loaded style , it would have to be installed at a driveline or trans shop to be rite, I seen people just cut and weld them in, but they have to be phased,trued, and in some cases balanced
Since we are the originator of this style slip, I think we would know best.They're 2 style drivelines in caddi of your year, Some have the 2 piece rubber cushioned or 1 piece tube. This would detrimin which you would need. The slip can be installed at the top by the trans or at the rear axle, your choice. 








line the 2 parts up mark your line 








cut
















and have it weld in, our shop charges 50 to do it









The only thing that would change if the lower arm was longer, the extra distance of the lower would be added to the mark line and then cut, thus making the driveline longer


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caddy-1991_@Aug 23 2009, 09:10 PM~14858462
> *hi
> I do not know what is the best slip yoke
> 
> ...


BLACKMAGIC for me


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

ALSO YOU CAN CHECK OUT THIS LINK http://www.arizonadrivelines.com/low_rider.htm


----------



## Caddy-1991 (Mar 10, 2009)

and how much for driveshaft wthe slip ?


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

I went with Empire they were reel helpful mine should be here in a few days the guys there are good folks.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

this dude has axed this same question at least 2 dozen times on here.


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

do it LA style, box tubing!

thats the shit!


----------



## WHITE GIRL (Jul 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Aug 24 2009, 06:50 PM~14868092
> *do it LA style, box tubing!
> 
> thats the shit!
> *


 :0 box tube damn that should ride sweet on the hiway :420:


----------



## Caddy-1991 (Mar 10, 2009)

??????????


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WHITE GIRL_@Aug 24 2009, 05:54 PM~14868148
> *:0 box tube damn that should ride sweet on the hiway :420:
> *




lol i have seen enuff rides like that, hell some of them even chrome it lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Aug 24 2009, 07:00 PM~14868226
> *lol i have seen enuff rides like that, hell some of them even chrome it lol
> *


Thats F'd up...I got a square drivline in my radical...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

think Ive even seen a twisted square driveshaft here, all chromed :cheesy:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 25 2009, 04:26 AM~14872729
> *think Ive even seen a twisted square driveshaft here, all chromed :cheesy:
> *



*Indian Larry stylie,... GAAAAAAANGSTERRRRRR  :biggrin: *


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

how much shorter does it get is there difrent sizes or one size for all cause im going to need one for my 66 impala


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@Aug 26 2009, 02:22 PM~14888249
> *how much shorter does it get is there difrent sizes or one size for all cause im going to need one for my 66 impala
> *


For GM cars there is 4 different styles and 2 different ones for 65-70 year....Caddis are tricky with 3 different sizes and one that has to use a spacer ring,due that they dont make that size. G-body only use 1 style

Lincolns have 2 styles aswell...

Easiest way to determin what size is to wrap tape around the tube, overlapping it and cut it thru the overlap...Lay it flat and we can tell what size you have


----------



## Caddy-1991 (Mar 10, 2009)

what the size i need on cadillac ?
14'' cylinder


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Caddy-1991_@Aug 26 2009, 08:27 PM~14891939
> *what the size i need on cadillac ?
> 14'' cylinder
> *


you would have to measure the driveshaft tube, Cylinder size wouldn't be a factor til like 20 plus inches of lift, then you would need a slip on each end


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg+Aug 25 2009, 05:26 AM~14872729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"When the light hits the facets it sparkles like diamonds."


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 26 2009, 07:00 PM~14891578
> *For GM cars there is 4 different styles and 2 different ones for 65-70 year....Caddis are tricky with 3 different sizes and one that has to use a spacer ring,due that they dont make that size. G-body only use 1 style
> 
> Lincolns have 2 styles aswell...
> ...


The 66 impala i check it out and mesured it with the tape and stuff and it measures 9 1/2'' does that sound right. Can some one shoot me a price :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Damn $50 to install it....should ahve just had you guys install it when you shipped me mine.  

Was $120 to get mine installed locally.


----------



## crxtreme (May 23, 2003)

50!! Dam here up north in washington this shop just raped me charged me 275


----------

